# Help please. "The Installshield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed."



## TalkAboutLush (Aug 17, 2005)

*Help please. "The Installshield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed."*

Soo we restored our computer a few weeks ago and tonight I got an urge to play the sims so I go to reinstall it. I put the disk in and the install thing comes up and it starts to install and then all of a sudden it pops up and says:

"The Installshield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed. 
Incorrect function."​
What does that mean? and how do I fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Firstly install it when using an Administrative privileged account not a lower or guest account.

Do this and try again: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108334

If that doesn't work do this: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108247

It should work preferably after either of those.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

update windows to current


----------

